# [SOLVED] BIOS not loading



## TheDeivis (Dec 25, 2014)

Hello guys i have a problem my BIOS aren't loading. I have a constructed computer by me it was working few months without any problems and this morning i booted up and it only shows gigabyte and after a minute the screen turns black. I don't hear any beeping the LED lights are also working but it just doesn't boot fully. This happened last time and this problem was fixed by other professionals if you had this problem please help me because i want to fix this problem myself when it happens again.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: BIOS not loading*

Can you post the specs of your computer, including the Power Supply brand, and wattage.

The issue could be RAM, Power Supply, or Motherboard.


----------



## TheDeivis (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: BIOS not loading*

I have i7-3370 cpu 16 ram gtx 770 video card GA-77X-UD5H mother board and a 750W Chieftec power supply


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: BIOS not loading*

I'd try unplugging the computer from power, remove the CMOS Battery on the motherboard, hit the power button on the computer to completely dissipate all power from the power supply, then put the battery back in, plug in the power, and try to boot.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: BIOS not loading*

If djaburg's suggestion doesn't work, then there is a hardware problem. 
Remove all hardware (eg) HDD, CD/DVD drives, expansion cards etc. Everything except 1 stick of RAM, Just the basic hardware to boot the computer. Try to boot to the Bios (eg) press the *Del*ete key on bootup. If that works, shut down the computer and add one hardware piece and boot again. Keep adding and rebooting until the computer doesn't boot any longer, then you know that is the hardware piece that is the problem and needs to be replaced.


----------



## TheDeivis (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: BIOS not loading*

Thanks for your help but djaburg's suggestion worked but insted replacing it i bought a new one. Thank for helping me out guys


----------

